# Worcester Snow re-loaction?



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey all, 

I have a customer (Pro-bono for me) that is in need of a loader to move some snow. The pile has become so long that I have no place else to put it. 

The property is right on Lake Ave near the hospital. The pile that needs to be re-stacked is probably 65' long 15' wide and 6' tall. It just needs to be stacked in place. It's a friends mom who owns the house, they don't have alot of money due to the father being stricken with a stroke and taking care of him. 

If anyone is in the area and thinks they can offer a fair price PM me. let me know what you think you can do and let me know. 


Thanks
Glenn


----------

